# Deep Tracks - Bruce Springsteen - "Born To Run"



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

View attachment 107005


Please *choose up to five selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Bruce Springsteen - "Born To Run"

""Born to Run" is the third studio album by American singer-songwriter Bruce Springsteen.

As his effort to break into the mainstream, the album was a commercial success, peaking at number three on the Billboard 200 and eventually selling six million copies in the United States. Two singles were released from the album: "Born to Run" and "Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out"; the first helped Springsteen to reach mainstream popularity. The tracks "Thunder Road", "She's the One", and "Jungleland" became staples of album-oriented rock radio and Springsteen concert high points.

"Born to Run" garnered widespread acclaim when it was first released on August 25, 1975, by Columbia Records. It has since been considered by critics to be one of the greatest albums in popular music.

The album is noted for its use of introductions to set the tone of each song (all of the record was composed on piano, not guitar), and for the Phil Spector-like "Wall of Sound" arrangements and production. Indeed, Springsteen has said that he wanted Born to Run to sound like "Roy Orbison singing Bob Dylan, produced by Spector."

In terms of the original LP's sequencing, Springsteen eventually adopted a "four corners" approach, as the songs beginning each side ("Thunder Road", "Born to Run") were uplifting odes to escape, while the songs ending each side ("Backstreets", "Jungleland") were sad epics of loss, betrayal, and defeat. (Originally, he had planned to begin and end the album with alternative versions of "Thunder Road".)

The album's release was accompanied by a $250,000 promotional campaign by Columbia directed at both consumers and the music industry, making good use of Landau's "I saw rock and roll future and its name is Bruce Springsteen" quote.

With much publicity, "Born to Run" vaulted into the top 10 in its second week on the charts and soon went Gold.

Time and Newsweek magazines put Springsteen on the cover in the same week (October 27, 1975) - in Time, Jay Cocks praised Springsteen, while the Newsweek article took a cynical look at the "next Dylan" hype that haunted Springsteen until his breakthrough. The question of hype became a story in itself as critics began wondering if Springsteen was for real or the product of record company promotion.

Upset with Columbia's promotion department, Springsteen said the decision to label him as the "future of rock was a very big mistake and I would like to strangle the guy who thought that up."

When Springsteen arrived for his first UK concert at the Hammersmith Odeon, he personally tore down the "Finally the world is ready for Bruce Springsteen" posters in the lobby and ordered that the buttons with "I have seen the future of rock 'n' roll at the Hammersmith Odeon" printed on them not be given out.

Now fearing the hype might backfire, Columbia suspended all press interviews with Springsteen. When the hype died down, sales tapered off and the album was off the chart after 29 weeks. But the album had established a solid national fan base for Springsteen which he would build on with each subsequent release.

In 1987, it was ranked #8 by Rolling Stone in its "100 Best Albums of the Last Twenty Years" and in 2003, the magazine ranked it 18th on its list of the "500 Greatest Albums of all Time."

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_to_Run

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

"Thunder Road" -





 - (Live Version)





 - (Studio Version)

"Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out" -





 - (Live Version)






"Night" -






"Backstreets" -





 - (Live Version)





 - (Studio Version)

"Born To Run" -





 - (Live Version)





 - (Studio Version)

"She's The One" -






"Meeting Across The River" -






"Jungleland" -





 - (Live Version)





 - (Studio Version)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A fine album. _Born to Run_ (the song) is a masterpiece of hyperbolic musico-lyrical melodrama, and pleases (me) by its very excess. It (the album) of course is the precursor to The Boss's supreme effort, Darkness on the Edge of Town. Bruce: Nova Caesarea's gift to an adoring and grateful nation .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Born to run for me (The "boss" never really appealed to me that much) - although I prefer the cover by Frankie Goes to Hollywood.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

Art Rock said:


> Born to run for me (The "boss" never really appealed to me that much) - although I prefer the cover by Frankie Goes to Hollywood.


I would have never believed it... but it does indeed rock - listen (and watch) for yourself -

Learnin' something new every day, eh?

Link Only - 



 - (Studio version)

Link Only - 



 - (Live version - poor quality)


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry but by this point Bruce had started to believe all the hype and was taking himself a little too seriously.

The overblown production gives it all away.


He was just the best of the rock by numbers generation we're now stuck with.


(Edit Have jsut read your fine introduction. Trouble is, when I revist his stuff I can't get beyond the hype - I was there at the time).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The best way to deal with hype is to, instead, listen to the music (whatever music it is). I remember a whole lotta hype about a whole lotta artists/groups, but the music tells the tale. Bruce has certainly survived the hype.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I feel this album is grossly overrated. Much prefer Born in the USA for tighter songs.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

A masterpiece of an album. I have absolutely NO idea what Belowpar is talking about "rock by numbers." This was great musicality, creativity, and great lyrics (poetry). _"The Rat's own dream guns him down, The shots echo down them hallways in the night."_

I feel it is slightly (by a hair) under Wild, Innocent,.... album. But Oh, an amazing album.

And Phil, I have always said, Born in the USA is his worst album (besides Ghost of Tom Joad), but by far his best tour. And for the record, I like Born in the USA.

V
(Also From Nova Caesarea)


----------

